# Austin, TX support group



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

I have started a support group here in Austin. So far there are four members and we've had two meetings. Please send me PM if you are interested in joining. If you aren't ready to come to an actual meeting you can get to know us through on this board first.


----------



## Smcdun (Aug 27, 2006)

*Please reply, soon to be San Antonian*

Hey guys, My name is Sean and I will be moving to San Antonio very soon within the next month. I have had SA for as long as I can remember probably since sixth grade. I'm 21 now, for the past year I decided to seek out information. I just finished Dr. Richards CBT program and have also finished Jonathan Berent's Beyond Shyness: How to overcome social and performance anxieties audio program. Jonathan Berent offers telephone therapy, but I am unsure about it. for $100 per telephone session I think I would rather spend that on behavioral group therapy as described in the workbook from Dr. Richards program. My specific physiological symptom is blushing and my number one challenge on my hierarchy is public speaking and avoidance, as I have avoided most public speaking presentations all throughout high school and have also taken online courses in order to avoid it. The occurence and severity of blushing has gotten better with the cognitive strategies and rationalization, biofeedback training, and breathing techniques, but I want to really get involved with the behavioral part of SA. I want to actually go to a ground campus university or community college in Texas, but before I do that I want to get this part of my life under control. I give myself credit for what I have done so far granted that my parents don't really think it is problem, don't pay attention to it, and I have been doing this on my own. At one point I perceived the blushing to be so negative that I considered ETS surgery and severing my nerves in the sympathetic nervous system to get rid of blushing for good. After talking to a doctor in my area and realizing that some of the side effects could be devasting and irreversible I reconsidered and decided to find the real solution to overcoming SA. I realized that the blushing would just be one part of the big picture and by severing my nerves I would not be solving the bigger issue and it would be a cop out. Anyways, I won't have a job upon arriving there in late September/early October so money will be an issue for me, although I will still be living with my mom for a while I plan on finding my own place and living on my own. I read your post on finally finding some people in Austin, I guess it's a little over an hour from San Antonio, but if that's what it is going to take I'll do it. How often do you meet up, what is the schedule, what's involved, etc. I live in Frederick, MD right now and was searching for a support group in my area and there is this guy who is about 2 1/2 hours from me who is a graduate from Dr. Richards Institute who teaches the same group sessions in his city. If I am moving in a month I would rather start something there in TX. Please email me and let me know how the group is progressing, I would love to be a part of it, get over my fears step by step and spread the word. I think the truth about ETS surgery should also be more widespread because I have heard horror stories from people who blush severly due to social anxiety who have gotten this operation and regretted it and can do nothing about the side effects now, i.e. compensatory sweating. It is a pretty scary thing and is a deceiving way to make money for surgeons. Anyways let me know

Thanks

email: [email protected]


----------



## Nightchild79 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi, My name is Angela. Im not sure I am ready to go meet anyone in public yet, but I would really love chat with ppl in my area who knows what it is like to suffer from SA. I live about an hour away from Austin. In Cedar Creek. I usally chat on yahoo messanger. My yahoo Id is childofthenight79.


----------



## ATX Bandit (Jun 2, 2007)

I'd be interested in learning more about your group if y'all still meet. I tried to PM you, but it kept kicking me out for some reason. Perhaps because I'm a new member? I should probably check my profile settings. If you can PM me, please do so.


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Someone started an Austin Social anxiety Meetup group. Go to-

http://www.meetup.com/

Find the group by looking under the Meetups by city tab.

It is free to sign up for and receive alerts about the Meetup.


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey SAers in the Austin, Texas area,

There is a Meetup schedule for Jan. 14. Go to http://www.meetup.com/ for details.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Lol, is this group still active?


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm assuming this group is long gone. 
I too am in Austin. ( North Austin )


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

mere phantom said:


> The one on *m33t7p *still exists, I've been to a few of their meetings, check them out. Granted the people that show up are mostly people that have a more normal life. Myself and others on the forum seem to be the ones that seem to suffer greatly in life from SA


" m33t7p ? " What is m33t7p? "

:blank


----------

